# Who makes the Cabela's pellet grills?



## mowin (Sep 7, 2015)

Been researching pellet grills,  and I'm assuming it's just a re branded grill....


----------



## bregent (Sep 8, 2015)

It's made by Camp Chef.


----------



## indybob (Sep 18, 2015)

I just bought a Cabela smoker and was told it is made by Outdoor Leisure - same company that makes the awful Sams Club Smoke Hollow pellet smoker.


----------



## mowin (Sep 18, 2015)

Anythings possible,  but if you look at camp chief s smoker and cabelas, there identical...
I'm saving my pennies for a gmg Daniel Boone.


----------



## bregent (Sep 18, 2015)

indybob said:


> I just bought a Cabela smoker and was told it is made by Outdoor Leisure - same company that makes the awful Sams Club Smoke Hollow pellet smoker.


Hmmm, specifically which grill are you referring to?


----------



## ty back (Sep 18, 2015)

Trying to find a paty to a smoke hollow pellet grill (SAMs club brand). Is this the same as your cabelas?  I think outdoor leisure makes smoke hollow too. Any info appreciated


----------

